# Rec: Chicken Katsu



## KARLYN (Apr 27, 2007)

YIELD: 6 SERVINGS

2LBS CHICKEN BREAST, BONELESS AND SKINLESS
GARLIC SALT TO TASTE
1/2 CUP FLOUR
2 EGGS BEATEN
2 CUPS PANKO(FLOUR MEAL FOR BREADING)
OIL FOR FRYING

DIPPING SAUCE
1/3CUP KATSUP
1/4 CUP SHOYU
1/4 CUP SUGAR
1-1/12TEASPOON WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE
PINCH OF GROUND RED PEPPER
COMBINE ALL DIPPING SAUCE  INGREDIENTS TOGETHER SET ASIDE....


SEASON CHICKEN GENEROUSLYWITH GARLIC SALT AND LET STAND FOR 15 MINUTES.HEAT 1/2 IN OIL IN A SKILLET. DREDGE CHICKEN IN FLOUR, DIP IN EGGS, AND COAT WITH PANKO IN THAT ORDER.FRY CHICKEN UNTIL GOLDEN BROWN ON BOTH SIDES;DRAIN ON PAPER TOWELS. CUT INTO 1 IN. STRIPS. SERVE WITH KATSU SAUCE.


NOTE:THIS IS SO-O-O GOOD! THE CHICKEN IS TENDER IN THE INSIDE AND LIGHT AND CRISPY ON THE OUTSIDE. ONE OF MY FAVORITES!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2007)

This sounds so delicious, Karyln, and I have all the ingredients on hand.  Might have to make this for the weekend.


----------



## Rom (Jul 29, 2007)

so SHOYU is Soy Sauce?
and KATSUP is like Ketchup?

not heard of them before...


----------



## ironchef (Jul 30, 2007)

Rom said:
			
		

> so SHOYU is Soy Sauce?
> and KATSUP is like Ketchup?
> 
> not heard of them before...


 
Both are the same. This is an ultra-popular local dish in Hawaii. Probably on the same level as hot dogs in NYC.

This first pic is of a normal chicken katsu that you'd find in any take-out place in Hawaii:





This second pic is of chicken katsu with curry, one of my favorites. Man, I think I'm going to get this for lunch tomorrow:


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Aug 7, 2007)

Katsu, especially with curry, is delicious.  I like to make pork katsu.


Anyone here ever make oyako-donburi?  That's generally what I do when I have chicken on hand.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 7, 2007)

BrazenAmatuer said:
			
		

> Katsu, especially with curry, is delicious. I like to make pork katsu.
> 
> 
> Anyone here ever make oyako-donburi? That's generally what I do when I have chicken on hand.


 
I'll sometimes make that if I have eggs and I'm lazy, and also because my daughter likes it. The good part about it is that I only have to wash one pan.


----------



## Rom (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for that ironchef, learing new terms on this forum lol
like _coolwhip, quark, katsup _ and a few others as well


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 8, 2007)

oh yes.  another culprit for my "hit list"  Chicken Katsu, Ill put it down for thursday at 6:00 pm.


----------



## Jikoni (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks great, I have to try it soon. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 8, 2007)

I lived in Tokyo for a while and by God I love Tonkatsu!  You have to have it with HEAPS of Bulldog sauce.  It's sooooo good.  I'll have to try this recipe.  Can't wait.


----------



## candelbc (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks right up my alley. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 8, 2007)

Whats that on the side, it looks like rice but its not.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 8, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> Whats that on the side, it looks like rice but its not.


 
It's macaroni salad. Rice and mac salad are the two most common side dish staples included with local Hawaiian take-out lunches (like refried beans and Mexican rice at many Mexican joints).


----------

